# Muss das wirklich sein?



## bike (28 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/636...-mit-int-wie-aber-mit-bool-int-dint-real.html

Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Mai 2013)

er ist doch jetzt hübsch unter sich in seinem Thread. alles ist gut


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> er ist doch jetzt hübsch unter sich in seinem Thread. alles ist gut



Beim Programmieren komm ich auch am besten mit mir selber aus


----------



## bike (30 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Beim Programmieren komm ich auch am besten mit mir selber aus



Aber Kaffee trinken allein, macht doch einsam auf Dauer 


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Mai 2013)

naja, als Proggie bist doch schon öfters Einzelkämpfer? zumindest ist das meine Wahrnehmung. Wenngleich ich das gerne anders hätte und auch schon anders erlebt habe. Aber z.Zt. fühle ich mich auf mich allein gestellt.


----------



## vollmi (30 Mai 2013)

Mach dir nix drauf. Mich mag auch keiner.


----------



## IBFS (30 Mai 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Mach dir nix drauf. Mich mag auch keiner.



Solange dir das ordentlich vergütet wird, ist das ja kein Problem!


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> naja, als Proggie bist doch schon öfters Einzelkämpfer? zumindest ist das meine Wahrnehmung. Wenngleich ich das gerne anders hätte und auch schon anders erlebt habe. Aber z.Zt. fühle ich mich auf mich allein gestellt.



Du mußt beides sein: Einzelkämpfer und Teamspieler.
Einzelkämpfer weil dir kaum einer helfen kann bei der Programmierung und beim Lösen von Problemen
Teamspieler ganz einfach deshalb, weil eine SPS ohne Maschine / Anlage keinen rechten Sinn macht.
Also geht das "Spiel" mit anderen los bei der Konstruktionsdurchsprache und endet noch lange nicht bei der Schulung der Bediener.

Ich finde diese 2 Seiten des Berufs eigentlich sehr schön.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (30 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich finde diese 2 Seiten des Berufs eigentlich sehr schön.



Solange dir nicht völlig unfähige und technisch ahnungslose Projektleiter auf den Keks gehen.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Solange dir nicht völlig unfähige und technisch ahnungslose Projektleiter auf den Keks gehen.



Da gibts nur eins: Scott Adams "Das Dilbert Prinzip"  und "Dogbert's top secret Management Handbuch"
Beide Bücher bzw. eigentlich sind ja Comics lesen und dir ist nichts mehr fremd in Bezug auf Menschenführung, Projekte, Teams und dergleichen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## borromeus (1 Juni 2013)

;-)
Beachtliche Dankesquote:
0 aus 220


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juni 2013)

Der Danke-Button ist hier schon ein nettes Instrument ... Ich vermiss nur das Gegenstück.

Aber bei Alex ist mir das eigentlich egal ... Ist der 2. Eintag auf meiner Ignore-Liste

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KingHelmer (1 Juni 2013)

> Aber bei Alex ist mir das eigentlich egal ... Ist der 2. Eintag auf meiner Ignore-Liste



Blockmove hate keine Ahnung!

*Test, ob ich der erste bin*


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juni 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Blockmove hate keine Ahnung!
> 
> *Test, ob ich der erste bin*



Ignore mach ich nicht an solchen Äußerungen fest,
also da fehlt noch die Beratungsresistenz, die Anspielungen auf Rassismus und Diskreminierung und das großkotzige Auftreten.

Pech gehabt KingHelmer ... Ich glaub du schaffst es nicht auf die Ignore-Liste bei mir 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Juni 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> ;-)
> Beachtliche Dankesquote:
> 0 aus 220




Aber schon 126 verteilt ...... bestimmt auch ein neuer Rekord bezogen auf die Beitragsanzahl


----------



## hucki (1 Juni 2013)

Hat er jetzt nur noch Zugang zu diesem seinem eigenen Thread?



Obwohl dort keiner mit ihm spielt, geht er nicht zu den anderen Kindern, sondern bastelt (lieber?) allein für sich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Hat er jetzt nur noch Zugang zu diesem seinem eigenen Thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Obwohl dort keiner mit ihm spielt, geht er nicht zu den anderen Kindern, sondern bastelt (lieber?) allein für sich.



Das schlimme ist wenn uns das gebastelte irgendwann mal in der Wirklichkeit
begegnet. Aber wie in den anderen Threads ja zu lesen war, das sein Schulungsleiter
sein Talent erkannt und dieses mit schlechten Noten belohnt hat. Das ist dann das
Erkennungszeichen für zukünftige Arbeitgeber. 

Ich hoffe inständig das dieses Forum die Art der Teilnahme an seinen Threads durchhält,
jeder hat mal eine zweite Chance verdient, aber ohne einer Entschuldigung, für seine 
Entgleisung, kann ich da wenig Symphatie entgegen bringen.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist wenn uns das gebastelte irgendwann mal in der Wirklichkeit
> begegnet.



Ach das hat sich in der freien Wildbahn schnell erledigt.
So ein Verhalten machen weder Chefs noch Kollegen noch Kunden mit.

Hab das in Natura bei einem ähnlich qualifizierten Forumsmitglied schon erlebt 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (1 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist wenn uns das gebastelte irgendwann mal in der Wirklichkeit
> begegnet. Aber wie in den anderen Threads ja zu lesen war, das sein Schulungsleiter
> sein Talent erkannt und dieses mit schlechten Noten belohnt hat. Das ist dann das
> Erkennungszeichen für zukünftige Arbeitgeber.
> ...



Also ich würde den Kollegen? gern einmal in Natura treffen.  
Kann auch auf einer Baustelle sein, hätte in Chile bestimmt Zeit für Nachhilfe 

Mich erschreckt, dass jemand offensichtlich eine Qualifizierung vom AA bekommt und dort nicht das eigentliche Problem erkannt wird / wurde.
Es hat bestimmt eine Ursache, wenn ein Arbeitgeber bei der guten Auftragslage zur Zeit, jemanden ausstellt oder nach einer Ausbildung nicht übernimmt.

Um das Forum mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Das Netz ist so gestrickt, dass sich meist ohne irgendwelche Restriktionen es funktioniert.



bike


----------



## mariob (1 Juni 2013)

Hi,
in so einem Fall fällt mir nur das ein:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger-Effekt

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juni 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> in so einem Fall fällt mir nur das ein:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger-Effekt
> ...



Das von mir "geliebte" Dilbert-Prinzip wird in diesem Wiki-Artikel auch erwähnt.
Interessant ist auch, wie Comic's (Dilbert-Prinzip) oder TV-Serien (Star Trek Next Generation) Einzug in das Management finden
Hab vor einigen Jahren einen Artikel zum Thema Menschenführung / Motivation am Beispiel von Star Trek Captain Jean Luc Picard gelesen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (1 Juni 2013)

Tja Dieter,
Dein Dilbert Prinzip ist zur Zeit recht aktuell bei mir, demnächst ohne mich und weitere 119. Eigentlich bin ich froh......

Gruß
Mario


----------



## nutellahase (14 Juni 2013)

Ach Leute ... so schön ruhig war es die letzten Tage und jetzt füttert ihr wieder den Troll! Muss das sein? 

Freu mich schon wenn er endlich mit seinen SCL Codes beginnt ... bin ja mal gespannt ... so viel kann man da ja gar nicht falsch machen.


----------



## borromeus (15 Juni 2013)

Also was mich betrifft wollte ich ihn nicht füttern, wenn er seine eigenen Threads moderiert soll es mir recht sein, aber eine Frage von jemanden mit Blödsinn zu beantworten kann man ja so nicht stehen lassen.
Warum das ein Admin nicht löscht verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Juni 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> ... aber eine Frage von jemanden mit Blödsinn zu beantworten kann man ja so nicht stehen lassen.
> ...


kannste darauf mal verlinken, dass man (ich!) sich auch ein Urteil darüber erlauben/bilden (können)darf?


----------



## borromeus (15 Juni 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/63985-setzen-ruecksetzen-einer-funktion.html


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juni 2013)

Es geht um diesen Beitrag (und folgende) vom 00alex.
Da 00alex regelmäßig seine Beiträge später nochmal ändert hier ein Vollzitat:


00alex schrieb:


> Pikador schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann mir jemand sagen warum das hier nicht funktioniert:
> ...



Der Kern des Blödsinns


> ...*es hängt WIRKLICH nicht von FB  oder  FC an !* ... ich habe es PRAKTISCH geprüft ( deine rote Aussage ist leider FALSCH !)




Und diese nicht korrekte Verkürzung des Codes:


00alex schrieb:


> Pico1184 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @00alex
> ...


----------



## 00alex (16 Juni 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Es geht um diesen Beitrag (und folgende) vom 00alex.
> Da 00alex regelmäßig seine Beiträge später nochmal ändert hier ein Vollzitat:
> 
> 
> ...




Das war keine Verkürzung sondern ist so zu lesen wie es ist ( Nicht was dazu erfinden , nur so lesen wie es geschrieben ist !) 

Das andere : bitte beim Siemens fragen wann  wie und WARUM diese "*zufällige*" Überschreibungen der Temporäre aber dem Benutzer unsichtbare Zwieschenvariablen stattfinden .  (*man kann sie abfangen*)

Ob das setzenrücksetzen anstatt zuweisen *dort* ein Sinn (ausser den theoretischen) hat ist eine andere ...Mehlspeise !


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2013)

@alex,
wenn du weiterhin, ernsthafte Themen bzw. Fragen mit deinen
Halbwissen und komischen nicht zu verstehenden Geschreibsel 
vollschmierst, werde ich deinen Acount als Spammer einstufen 
und eine Vollsperrung durchführen.

MfG RN


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @alex,
> wenn du weiterhin, ernsthafte Themen bzw. Fragen mit deinen
> Halbwissen und komischen nicht zu verstehenden Geschreibsel
> vollschmierst, werde ich deinen Acount als Spammer einstufen
> ...



Da hätte ich noch so 1 , 2 Kanidaten  ..... aber der Alex ist schon ganz weit vorne


----------



## mariob (16 Juni 2013)

Einfach nur unglaublich,
wenn man das so liest, irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das unser Alex mal auf die Baustelle müßte, weit weg in die Pampa, wo er zu essen kriegt was er nicht essen will, in verwanzte Kaschemmen zum Übernachten. Unter Termindruck bis Ihm der A... brennt, mit schlechten bis garkeinen Support und falschen Werkzeug, unwilligen Umfeld, welches nicht seine Sprache spricht.
Mit anderen Worten wo er so schnell als möglich wieder weg will und es aber nur kann wenn er alle seine Sinne und Fähigkeiten einsetzen muß. Dann würden Ihm seine Flausen hier schon vergehen. Es wäre also sehr vorteilhaft für seine persönliche Entwicklung.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## 00alex (16 Juni 2013)

@mariob

Was mich NICHT umbringt kann mich nur ........verletzen


----------



## borromeus (16 Juni 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Einfach nur unglaublich,
> wenn man das so liest, irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das unser Alex mal auf die Baustelle müßte, weit weg in die Pampa, wo er zu essen kriegt was er nicht essen will, in verwanzte Kaschemmen zum Übernachten. Unter Termindruck bis Ihm der A... brennt, mit schlechten bis garkeinen Support und falschen Werkzeug, unwilligen Umfeld, welches nicht seine Sprache spricht.
> Mit anderen Worten wo er so schnell als möglich wieder weg will und es aber nur kann wenn er alle seine Sinne und Fähigkeiten einsetzen muß. Dann würden Ihm seine Flausen hier schon vergehen. Es wäre also sehr vorteilhaft für seine persönliche Entwicklung.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, er müsste überhaupt mal auf eine Baustelle,  mit allem technischen Equipment und bester Betreuung, ... aber ohne Internetanschluss.... und einem Werksleiter, der das Teil irgendwann in Betrieb sehen will.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> Ich denke, er müsste überhaupt mal auf eine Baustelle,  mit allem technischen Equipment und bester Betreuung, ... aber ohne Internetanschluss.... und einem Werksleiter, der das Teil irgendwann in Betrieb sehen will.



Könnte ja den das es läuft, aber er weiß nicht warum und der Kunde später auch nicht.
Meiner Ansicht nach müsste es für unseren Bereich eine Art Führerschein geben, ohne den
darfst du nicht in die Praxis (an die Maschine). Zusätzlich eine Punktesystem, Chaos 
Programme bekommen Punkte, bei Überschreitung einer bestimmten Punktezahl werden
die Step 7 Lizensen gelöscht und dürfen erst nach einen halben Jahr neu gekauft werden.


----------



## mariob (16 Juni 2013)

Öhm,
@borromeus, was Du verlangst ist zu demokratisch, es gibt "Kollegen" die sowas ausnutzen, ich kenne sowas, da wird dann solange rumgeeiert bis das ein anderer, ja fertigstellt ist definitiv der falsche Ausdruck. Im Prinzip ist es erstmal Trümmer wegräumen und dann von null anfangen.
Und das dann am Wochenende oder Weihnachten während sich der Verursacher dann die Eier schaukelt. Verantwortung übernehmen ist das Stichwort, das vermisse ich hier.


> Was mich NICHT umbringt kann mich nur ........verletzen


Zehnjähriges Vorschulkind, dem man das Spielzeug weggenommen hat, fällt mir dazu ein.
Und das Internet kann man ihm lassen, denn auch mit sowas muß man umgehen können.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Matze001 (16 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach müsste es für unseren Bereich eine Art Führerschein geben, ohne den
> darfst du nicht in die Praxis (an die Maschine).



Dann hättest du mich damals nicht einkaufen dürfen :-D 


Solche Aussagen kann man pauschal leider nicht treffen.
Ich kenen Leute mit 10 und mehr Jahren Berufserfahrung, die keine Anlage sauber zum Laufen bekommen, und ich kenne
Leute die ein IT-Lastiges Studium hinter sich haben, und SPS-Programm abliefern von denen viele nur träumen können.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Fähigkeiten eines SPS-Programmierers immer individuell sind. Wenn du jemanden erwischt der sich durch den Auftrag mogelt und macht, dass die Anlage einfach irgendwie rennt hast du Pech. Wenn du jemanden erwischt der noch nicht ganz im Thema ist, sich aber mühe gibt, etwas beweisen will, und sich dran festbeisst. Dann hast du meist auch Glück und bekommst eine gute Anlage.

An mich selbst stelle ich immer sehr hohe Ansprüche. Klar müssen Kompromisse her, man hat nicht für jeden Kunden ausreichend Zeit um alles perfekt zu machen. Aber man sollte die Anlage mit bestem Wissen und Gewissen übergeben können. Und an dem Punkt bin ich bei Neuanlagen angekommen. Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit keiner Anlage mehr hinterher, wo ich etwas vergessen oder nicht getestet habe. Und ich hoffe, dass ich das auch weiter durchhalten kann.

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: geht doch mit Alex nicht so sehr ins Gericht. Er mag keine Ahnung haben, aber so hat jeder angefangen. Ich persönlich halte auch nicht viel von den Programmcodes die bei ihm rauskommen, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung, und ich würde ihn mit dieser nie entmutigen den Versuch zu wagen es besser zu machen. Niemand von euch (außer das Fahrrad und der Perfekte vielleicht) hat schon im Bauch seiner Mutter angefangen komplexeste SPS-Programm zu entwickeln.


----------



## mariob (16 Juni 2013)

Du Matze,


> P.S: geht doch mit Alex nicht so sehr ins Gericht.


, so meine ich das auch wieder nicht. Das Problem vom Alex ist gegenwärtig das das er nicht selbstkritisch genug (wie auch?) an sich arbeitet. In jeder Hinsicht. Ich habe so einen Spruch "Der ist nur so weil er so sein darf", das trifft auch hier zu.
Und deswegen wäre eine oben beschriebene Baustelle sehr hilfreich das zu erkennen oder auch nicht. Ansonsten 100% ACK.

Meint der
Mario


----------



## Matze001 (16 Juni 2013)

Ich habe damit nicht (nur) dich gemeint, sondern das gesamte Forum bzw. alle die hier und an anderen Stellen geschrieben haben.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2013)

Marcel,
den Schuh zieh ich mir gerne an, keine Ahnung ist ja nicht schlimm, aber
nach mehrmaligen Hinweisen von erfahrenen Usern, das seine Vorgehensweise 
nicht Ideal ist und seine Reaktion, wiederholen von den immer gleichen Quatsch,
falsche Ausagen, eine große Klappe und Beleidigungen, kann er von mir keinen 
Rücksicht erwarten. Es ist auch kein Jugendlicher, sondern eine Erwachsene Person,
mit dem Auftreten eines verzogenen Balges. 

Er hat es nicht anders verdient!


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da hätte ich noch so 1 , 2 Kanidaten  ..... aber der Alex ist schon ganz weit vorne


gehöre ich zu den Kandidaten (noch immer) dazu?


----------



## Paul (16 Juni 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> ... Er mag keine Ahnung haben, aber so hat jeder angefangen. .....


Das Schlimme ist ja, er hat noch nicht mal angefangen, aber versucht penetrant sein wirres Zeug,
als das Non Plus Ultra darzustellen.

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was der uns eigentlich sagen will 
Der Typ hat in seinem SPS-Kurs mal ein MODELL von einem Förderband mit 2 Lichtschranken programmiert.
Nie etwas das praktisch eingesetzt wurde.

Und jetzt reißt er die Klappe auf bis zum "Geht nicht mehr"
Seine genialen Bausteine wären besser als alles bisher da gewesene.

Der Kerl ist so von sich selbst überzeugt, dass es mir schon fast krankhaft erscheint.
Wie wenn ein Tellerwäscher einem 5-Sterne Koch sagen will wo es langgeht.
!!!! Ich will mich keineswegs zur Liga der "Sterne Köche" zählen !!!!! 

Ich würde den Typen wirklich gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen,
weil so einen Vogel trifft man bestimmt nicht alle Tage.
An Selbstvertrauen fehlt es ihm jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## 190B (16 Juni 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> .... Ich würde den Typen wirklich gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen,
> weil so einen Vogel trifft man bestimmt nicht alle Tage.
> An Selbstvertrauen fehlt es ihm jedenfalls nicht.



Vielleicht will er ja nur provozieren. Wenn das seine Motivation ist, hat er sein Ziel erreicht. Und viele füttern den Troll....


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @alex,
> wenn du weiterhin, ernsthafte Themen bzw. Fragen mit deinen
> Halbwissen und komischen nicht zu verstehenden Geschreibsel
> vollschmierst, werde ich deinen Acount als Spammer einstufen
> ...


das empfinde ich jetzt als totalitär. Nur weil Du an der Macht bist, willst Du abweichende Meinungen unterdrücken wollen und drohst mit Deiner Macht. tschuldigung, aber :"PFUI".

Versuche doch bitte, Deine Meinung darzustellen, statt Dir unbequeme Meinungen zu unterdrücken.

Sonst brauchen wir dieses Forum nicht mehr, wenn Du alle gleichschalten willst.

Ne Helmut, lass auch mal andere Meinungen/Sichtweisen gelten, so bizarr sie auch erscheinen mögen.

Habe ich fertig? naja, mal vorläufig fertig...


----------



## Paul (16 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ne Helmut, lass auch mal andere Meinungen/Sichtweisen gelten, so bizarr sie auch erscheinen mögen.


Naja, für diese bizarren Meinungen/Sichtweisen haben wir doch schon Dich


----------



## Ottmar (16 Juni 2013)

Hi!



Perfektionist schrieb:


> das empfinde ich jetzt als totalitär. Nur weil Du an der Macht bist, willst Du abweichende Meinungen unterdrücken wollen und drohst mit Deiner Macht. tschuldigung, aber :"PFUI".
> 
> Versuche doch bitte, Deine Meinung darzustellen, statt Dir unbequeme Meinungen zu unterdrücken.
> 
> ...




Genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch und ich hatte das damals auch geschrieben. Leider wurden diese und andere Beiträge einfach gelöscht.
Vielleicht kann diese Meinung ja diesmal stehen bleiben. 


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Juni 2013)

Deswegen ist ja die Doppelnull so sympatisch für mich. Lizenz zum Töten?

Nee, hab keine Ahnung was für ein persönliches Problem Helmut mit solch einem Kasper hat (den ich durchaus für ernst zu nehmen halte). Wahrscheinlich, weil ich ihn ernst nehme.

Ich muss auch regelmäßig gegen die erzkonservative Classic-Proggies anschreiben (fühle mich genötigt). Weil: TIAP + 1500er bietet mir zumindest lt. Prospekt das, was ich seit 10 Jahren sehenstlich erwarte.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2013)

@Perfekter

Du kennst doch eigentlich ganz genau dieses Forum. Es gab auch schon genügend Diskussionen um bike und deine Person.
Allerdings habt ihr die Hinweise der Moderatoren und der anderen User verstanden und es passt wieder.
Jetzt ist halt Alex derjenige, der ziemlich aneckt.
Und bei manchen "Kollegen" helfen klare Ansagen und so sehe ich persönlich Helmuts Äußerung.
Jedes Forum braucht Regeln und auch Menschen die diese Regeln durchsetzen.
Und dass dies hier alles sehr vernünftig und mit Augenmass umgestzt weird, sieht am schon schlichtweg daran, dass es dieses Forum jetzt 10 Jahre existiert.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Paule (16 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich muss auch regelmäßig gegen die erzkonservative Classic-Proggies anschreiben (fühle mich genötigt). Weil: TIAP + 1500er bietet mir zumindest lt. Prospekt das, was ich seit 10 Jahren sehenstlich erwarte.


Kannst du auch mal ohne deine huldigenden Worte für dieses Produkt auch mal eine konkrete Hilfestellung zu irgend einem TIA-Thema abgeben?
Da lese ich leider nicht viel (überhaupt etwas?) von dir.
Für ein Mini-Programm mit ein paar U/O Anweisungen mag das ja ein ganz lustiges Programm sein, aber dann hat es sich auch schon bald mit der tollen Übersichtlichkeit.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich muss auch regelmäßig gegen die erzkonservative Classic-Proggies anschreiben (fühle mich genötigt). Weil: TIAP + 1500er bietet mir zumindest lt. Prospekt das, was ich seit 10 Jahren sehenstlich erwarte.



Mensch ist es leicht, dich zufrieden zustellen.
Ich hab jetzt TIA V12 installiert und mach das erste Projekt mit ner 1500er und bin ziemlich enttäuscht.
Nicht mal so vom TIA-Portal sondern von der Steuerung selber. Klar gibt es viele Detail-Verbesserungen, aber eine große Vision kann ich darin nicht sehen.
Schlagwort auf der Hannover-Messe war Industrie 4.0 ... Davon gibt es kaum was bei ner 1500er. Die gleiche Bitglauberei in Datenbausteinen wenn ich an MES-Systeme kopple. Keine Datenbanktreiber, keine SAP-Kopplung, kein XML ... Alles wie zu S5-Zeiten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juni 2013)

*Der kleine Revoluzzer Unperfektionist*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> das empfinde ich jetzt als totalitär. Nur weil Du an der Macht bist, willst Du abweichende Meinungen unterdrücken wollen und drohst mit Deiner Macht. tschuldigung, aber :"PFUI".



Der RN hat bisher in diesem schwachsinnigem Toilettenthread wirklich eine bewundernswerte Geduld bewiesen, diesen Nonsens nicht sofort im NUL-Device zu versenken ...
Der RN hat schon Humor bewiesen, diesen kleinen Troll noch nicht im SV zu versenken und den Forumsteilnehmern zu erlauben, diesen kleinen Spass mit einem gewissen Grinsen zu verfolgen.



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Versuche doch bitte, Deine Meinung darzustellen, statt Dir unbequeme Meinungen zu unterdrücken.


Falls Du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast, der RN hat seine Meinung zu dem Thema in seinen vorstehenden Beiträgen ausführlich dargestellt, schade das Du nicht alles gelesen oder verstanden hast.



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst brauchen wir dieses Forum nicht mehr, wenn Du alle gleichschalten willst.


Sagen wir es mal anders herum, dieses Forum braucht Dich nicht unbedingt, nimm einfach Deine Psychopharmarka und schmeiss Deine Tastatur ganz weit weg ...



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Helmut, lass auch mal andere Meinungen/Sichtweisen gelten, so bizarr sie auch erscheinen mögen.


RN lässt schon andere Sichtweisen gelten, Intoleranz kann man dem RN bestimmt nicht vorwerfen. Aber als Moderator hat man auch die Aufgabe, wenn bestimmte Threads aus dem Ufer laufen, diese wieder in eine Richtung zu lenken, die von den Forumsregeln und den geltenden gesellschaftlichen Regeln vorgegeben sind.



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich fertig? naja, mal vorläufig fertig...


Du hast nicht fertig, Du bist fertig ... 
Heute schon die Fingernägel lackiert ??? Die restlichen Fragen, die ich mir gerade stelle, will ich mal lieber für mich behalten **gg**

Um es kurz zu fassen, Deine Kritik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, Deine Beiträge geprägt von einem markantem physchologischem Defizit gehen mir langsam auf die Eier ...

Gruß vom

Question_mark


----------



## Lebenslang (16 Juni 2013)

Fachforum der Automatisierungswelt oder Forum zur Darbietung persönlicher Eitelkeiten,
mir ist das erste lieber.
Entweder ist 00alex so hochintelligent, dass ihm hier nur einige wenige folgen können
oder er nutzt dieses Forum als Bühne zur Selbstdarstellung.
Keiner seiner Beiträge hatte für mich nachvollziehbaren Inhalt.


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Juni 2013)

*trollig*

.
Irgendwie hat 00 ja (vielleicht nicht sein, sondern) ein Ziel erreicht: er ist in aller 
Munde und unter den anderen Usern  werden hier die RundUmSchläge verteilt.

Lasst ihn doch seine eigenen Threads schreiben, da tobt er sich sich doch selbst aus.
Niemand ist gezwungen, dort zu antworten.
Vielleicht sollten seine Themen noch rosarot und unterstrichen  markiert werden.


----------



## borromeus (17 Juni 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Irgendwie hat 00 ja (vielleicht nicht sein, sondern) ein Ziel erreicht: er ist in aller
> Munde und unter den anderen Usern  werden hier die RundUmSchläge verteilt.
> 
> ...



DAS wäre ja OK, aber der Stein des letzten Anstosses war, dass er eine Frage eines Forumsmitgliedes mit lauter Falschaussagen bereicherte. Und das liest ja mal irgendein anderer, irgendwann: zB FC verhält sich wie ein FB im Zusammenhang mit OUT- Operanden.
Dann ist das Motto dieses Forums nicht mehr "Wissen ist das einzige Gut, das sich vermehrt, wenn man es teilt" sondern "Unwissen ist ein zweites Gut, das sich vermehrt, wenn man es teilt".


----------



## 00alex (17 Juni 2013)

Alles Gute liebe Forum(mit)teilnehmer !

Mich wundert eine Sache : Warum nehmt ihr alles so persönlich ? Warum ?

*Warum nicht bei meine (menschliche) Programmierfehler nicht den INHALT kritisieren und noch wichtiger  es bereinigen , zeigen wie es besser wäre als mich direkt und ohne Grunde anzugeben zu Schnecke zu machen ?
*
Manche dumme *(hinter-)Fragen* bringen mehr zum Verständnis als direkt richtigen Antworten/Regeln hören/lesen !!!

Ich stehe offen für *sachliche* Kritik ! ...und ich brauche sie ja , deswegen schreibe ich diese Threads und nicht anzugeben oder gar zu provozieren !

Diese Programmchen  sind nicht lange vorgedacht sondern ich lerne wenn ich sie schreibe deswegen mehrere Varianten . Wenn ich mehr Übung habe und S7 besser beherrsche werden sie kompakter und schöner . Bin immer noch ein Anfänger .

PS: Habe nie behauptet was besseres zu sein , *behaupte es auch jetzt nicht *! Bin auch kein "troll" , hab einfach keine Zeit für so ein unreifes kindisches Verhalten , Lob brauche ich auch gar nicht ( anonymes Lob mögen , wäre ein sicheres Zeichen einer Psychische Störung ; bin aber anonym genau wie ihr anonym seid... ).
 Habe überhaupt keine (praktische!)Praxis ich kann aber schnell lernen ( das weiß ich mittlerweile...) .



_@Perfektionist du könntest mehr (pünktliche) Kritik liefern wenn dir meine Programme bizar erscheinen ( ich bin noch zu sehr Anfänger um einen Unterschied zu den "normalen" nicht bizarre Art__ zu sehen__ ).
Nochmals : es sind *einfache , simple* anspruchslose  Programme , wertlos um damit anzugeben !!!_


----------



## borromeus (17 Juni 2013)

Alex, Dein Problem ist, dass Du bei jeder Gelegenheit Deine Theorien aufstellst und als "Wahrheit" postulierst.
Niemand würde es Dir krumm nehmen wenn Du eine Frage stellst und die Dir gegeben Antworten versuchst zu verstehen und Dich weiter in die Materie einliest.

Also die *sachliche* Kritik: wenn Du Dich mit SPS beschäftigen willst frage Dinge und lies die Antworten und stell nicht selber Theorien in den Raum, die einfach nicht korrekt sind, denn (genau) das macht der Troll.


----------



## Paul (17 Juni 2013)

00alex schrieb:


> Nochmals : es sind *einfache , simple* anspruchslose  Programme , wertlos um damit anzugeben !!![/U][/I]


Schreibe doch mal ein wirklich einfaches, simples Programm.
Zum Beispiel:
Knopf drücken <Automatik START>
 Vertikaler Zylinder fährt runter
Greifer schließen (Teil aufnehmen)
Vertikaler Zylinder wieder hoch
Horizontaler Zylinder fährt die ganze Greifereinheit nach links
Vertikaler Zylinder fährt wieder runter und legt das Teil ab 
Dann alles wieder in Grundstellung.

Das ganze mit Automatik- und Handbetrieb
Schutztüren und Not-Aus mit eingebunden
Im Auto Betrieb wird  selbstständig ein neuer 
Zyklus gestartet, wenn ein neues Teil beriet liegt.
So lange bis <Auto Stopp> gedrückt wird.
Neues Teil darf nur eingelegt werden wenn der Greifer nicht im Weg steht
Wenn Du uns das auf Anhieb fehlerfrei präsentieren kannst
beeindruckst Du mich zehn mal mehr als mit Deinem abgehobenen Zeug, 
für das es anscheinend nicht mal eine Verwendung gibt.

Außerdem sind solche Anwendungen das, womit Du anfangen wirst,
nicht ein Hochregallager.


----------



## bike (17 Juni 2013)

00alex schrieb:


> Habe überhaupt keine (praktische!)Praxis ich kann aber schnell lernen ( das weiß ich mittlerweile...) .



Du denkst immer noch du lernst jemals PLC programmieren?
Das ist ebenso solch ein Hirngespinst, wie deine Aussage du kannst 5 Achsen programmieren.

Träum wieter


bike

@borromeus Du kannst dem Erfinder der PLC Programmierung doch nicht sagen er solle sich um so Banales wie ein echtes Porgramm kümmern.


----------



## 00alex (17 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Du denkst immer noch du lernst jemals PLC programmieren?
> Das ist ebenso solch ein Hirngespinst, wie deine Aussage du kannst 5 Achsen programmieren.
> 
> Träum wieter
> ...



Ich kann's dir  einen FC schreiben der die Inverse Kinematik eines NUTATOR-Kopfes wie denen von 
Deckel-MAHO 160 P
RT rechnet  wenn du möchtest ...  In CNC bin ich nicht nur gut sondern ... EXPERTE ! ... Programmtechnisch wie technologisch ! ....( und das ist keine Lüge!).

 

(Dieses Programmchen werde ich schon schreiben und erklären ...aber nicht heute : Morgen habe ich ein Vorstellungsgesprech !)


----------



## fuss (17 Juni 2013)

Ich hau mich weg, der Typ ist echt die Härte! ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO

@Admin: Können wir den Thread nicht zu "Fun zum Feierabend" verschieben oder noch besser zu Rostigel Nagel seinem Thread "Weise Worte".


----------



## Paul (17 Juni 2013)

00alex schrieb:


> (Dieses Programmchen werde ich schon schreiben und erklären ...aber nicht heute : *Morgen habe ich ein Vorstellungsgesprech* !)


Als was CNC oder SPSler?
Geh ins Bett und schlaf dich aus, damit du morgen fit bist.
Poste nicht um 3:20 Uhr Programme, die du dann 5:23 Uhr wieder änderst.


----------



## bike (17 Juni 2013)

00alex schrieb:


> Ich kann's dir  einen FC schreiben der die Inverse Kinematik eines NUTATOR-Kopfes wie denen von
> Deckel-MAHO 160 P
> RT rechnet  wenn du möchtest ...  In CNC bin ich nicht nur gut sondern ... EXPERTE ! ... Programmtechnisch wie technologisch ! ....( und das ist keine Lüge!).
> 
> ...



Weißt du, wo diese Maschinen entwickelt und gebaut werden?
Und möchtest du wissen wo ich arbeite?

Bei dir habe ich schon Sorgen, wenn die Türe zum Arbeitsraum geöffnet wird.

Sind das noch Träume oder schon Albträume?
Langsam tust du mir leid.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2013)

00alex schrieb:


> In CNC bin ich nicht nur gut sondern ... EXPERTE ! ... Programmtechnisch wie technologisch ! ....( und das ist keine Lüge!).



Das hilft dir nur leider nix ... angesichts der hier offen zu Tage tretenden Defizite in deiner Persönlichkeitsstruktur.

Dieter


----------



## mariob (17 Juni 2013)

Also,
allmählich bekommt der Thread einen Unterhaltungswert .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Paul (17 Juni 2013)

00alex schrieb:


> ...  In CNC bin ich nicht nur gut sondern ... EXPERTE ! ... Programmtechnisch wie technologisch ! ....( und das ist keine Lüge!).


So großspurig wie du dich hier als "bekennender Anfänger" aufspielst...
Um Gottes Willen, ich will gar nicht wissen was da abgeht wenn du dich als EXPERTE siehst....


----------



## Paul (17 Juni 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Also,
> allmählich bekommt der Thread einen Unterhaltungswert .
> 
> Gruß
> Mario


Wie alle mit Alex.
Aber wahrscheinlich dauert es eh nicht mehr lange dann ist Ruhe


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Juni 2013)

> Ich stehe offen für sachliche Kritik ! ...und ich brauche sie ja , deswegen schreibe ich diese Threads und nicht anzugeben oder gar zu provozieren !



 ich erinnere mich an ein Programm, gespickt mit Sprüngen. HIer wurde auch versucht, auf den richtigen Weg zu führen. Aber das hast du ja abgelehnt. Immer wenn Kritik kam, meintest du, das wäre perfekt, so wie du es machst.

Für mich ist dies also eine Provokation.
Und du weißt ja, wie Bike dann gleich abgeht  

Das macht mir hier immernoch am meisten Spaß


----------



## hucki (21 Juni 2013)

Ist der Alex jetzt komplett gesperrt oder nur 2. Bedenkzeit?

Und darf man fragen, womit er es sich denn erarbeit hat?
Das was ich an "Spam" mitbekommen habe, war ja im Vergleich zum ersten Mal doch sehr sachlich (wenn auch aus meiner Sicht nicht richtig).


Ich find' es richtig, das da die Moderatoren korrigierend (im S7-1200-Fall trennend ) eingreifen, aber eine Sperre fände ich dafür übertrieben.
Da sind mir persönlich andere Beiträge schon "störender" aufgestossen.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Juni 2013)

*seufz* - die Herren dieses Hauses übertreiben es nun wirklich mit der Schwarzen Pädagogik.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarze_Pädagogik
außerdem steht es jedem normalem User frei, ihn auf die Ignoreliste zu setzen.
Die Moderation könnte ja über seine Beiträge einfach mal hinweglesen, erst wenn ein "Normaler" Anstoß nimmt, steht es ja jedem frei, den betreffenden Beitrag zu melden, wenn er über das Quatsch-verzapfen hinausgeht. Ansonsten geht es doch ganz gut mit den Selbstheilungskräften des Forums mit der Gegenrede.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> *seufz* - die Herren dieses Hauses übertreiben es nun wirklich mit der Schwarzen Pädagogik.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarze_Pädagogik
> ...



"Schwarze Pädagogik ist ein negativ wertender 
Sammelbegriff für Erziehungsmethoden, die *Gewalt* 
und *Einschüchterung* als Mittel enthalten ..."

Moderatoren, was seid Ihr für Unmenschen ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> *seufz* - die Herren dieses Hauses übertreiben es nun wirklich mit der Schwarzen Pädagogik.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarze_Pädagogik
> außerdem steht es jedem normalem User frei, ihn auf die Ignoreliste zu setzen.
> Die Moderation könnte ja über seine Beiträge einfach mal hinweglesen, erst wenn ein "Normaler" Anstoß nimmt, steht es ja jedem frei, den betreffenden Beitrag zu melden, wenn er über das Quatsch-verzapfen hinausgeht. Ansonsten geht es doch ganz gut mit den Selbstheilungskräften des Forums mit der Gegenrede.



Das schlimme ist das du das wirklich ernst meinst. Liest du dir den Scheiß den du da verlinkst eigentlich durch oder haust du da nur irgendwelche Begriffe raus die du irgendwo in deiner kruden Literatur mal aufgeschnappt hast. 

Geh mal davon aus das 00Alex kein Kind mehr ist somit ist dein Link noch mehr daneben als er es eh schon ist.

Ich hoffe mal das deine Kinder und Enkelkinder keine Bekanntschaft mit dieser Erziehungsform gemacht haben.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das deine Kinder und Enkelkinder keine Bekanntschaft mit dieser Erziehungsform gemacht haben.


das Schlimme ist: mein Vater hat sich eingebildet, mich mit wechselwarmen Duschen abhärten zu müssen. Und mein Schwiegersohn in spe ist genauso einen Type. ist es da verständlich, dass ich da eine Allergie gegenüber jeglichem Zwang entwickelt habe?


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ist es da verständlich, dass ich da eine Allergie gegenüber jeglichem Zwang entwickelt habe?



Hmmmm ... Allergie gegen Zwang wenn er sich gegen dich richtet.
Mein Eindruck ist, dass du in so manchem deiner Beiträge versuchst anderen deine Ansichten auf zu zwingen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das Schlimme ist: mein Vater hat sich eingebildet, mich mit wechselwarmen Duschen abhärten zu müssen. Und mein Schwiegersohn in spe ist genauso einen Type. ist es da verständlich, dass ich da eine Allergie gegenüber jeglichem Zwang entwickelt habe?




Wenn du jetzt geschrieben hättest " zu heiß gebadet" .... Ok... Das kann 40 Jahre nachwirken.... aber wechselwarmes Duschen für dein heutiges Verhalten verantwortlich zu machen finde ich etwas weit hergeholt......


----------



## Ottmar (21 Juni 2013)

Hi!

Demnach hätten ja dann so einige hier "zu heiß gebadet"... 


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das Schlimme ist: mein Vater hat sich eingebildet, mich mit wechselwarmen Duschen abhärten zu müssen. Und mein Schwiegersohn in spe ist genauso einen Type. ist es da verständlich, dass ich da eine Allergie gegenüber jeglichem Zwang entwickelt habe?



Ja, das ist anscheinend der aktuelle Zeitgeist.
Wer in / mit der Gesellschaft nicht zurechtkommt,
der hatte ein schlechte Kindheit.


----------



## borromeus (22 Juni 2013)

Das Ehrenzeichen der Republik für den Admin, der das, was längst fällig war, auch gemacht hat.


----------



## bike (22 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das Schlimme ist: mein Vater hat sich eingebildet, mich mit wechselwarmen Duschen abhärten zu müssen. Und mein Schwiegersohn in spe ist genauso einen Type. ist es da verständlich, dass ich da eine Allergie gegenüber jeglichem Zwang entwickelt habe?



Ist es nicht schön, dass immer die Anderen schuld sind und man selbst nichts dafür kann?
Wenn die Haut bei der Geburt etwas mehr Pigmente hat, dann haben die Eltern daran gearbeitet, aber der Rest?  




Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, das ist anscheinend der aktuelle Zeitgeist.
> Wer in / mit der Gesellschaft nicht zurechtkommt,
> der hatte ein schlechte Kindheit.



Nicht immer ist die Kindheit schuld.
Es kommt darauf an was daraus der Einzelne macht.


bike


----------



## Ottmar (22 Juni 2013)

Hi!

Also ich sehe das Defizit hier im Forum ganz einfach darin, dass die meisten hier keine anderen Meinungen akzeptieren wollen.

Wie perfektionist es schon gesagt hat, kann man auch die "ignore"-funktion nutzen.

Aber wie geagt - ist der eine weg, wird auf den anderen los gegangen der einem nicht passt.

Und warum? Wieder weil die Meinungen und Ansichten etwas anders sind. Scheinbar geht den jenigen welchen ganz schön einer dabei ab.

Für wirkliche Intelligenz, die man gerade bei Programmieren erwartet, spricht das nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Und Leute, ich bin noch nicht sooo lange hier im Forum und es nervt tierisch. Hier wären ?mal sperren notwendig. Ich schreib es jetzt extra nochmal dazu: Das ist meine Meinung... ...ich hoffe es kommt jetzt endlich mal irgendwo da oben an.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## mariob (22 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
wiieder mal prinzipiell, zu heiß oder zu kalt oder wechselnd gebadet, ganz gleich was wir in D in unserer Kindheit erlebt oder auch durchgemacht haben, wir sollten (auch ich) immer mit Augenmaß vorgehen.
Das Erkennen des Problems spielt in den Bereich Psychoanalyse, das Arbeiten am Problem bzw. dessen Vermeidung von Grund auf ist die Therapie. Beides voneinander losgelöst zu betrachten heißt z.B. für mich als Techniker: Die Karre bremst zwar nicht, ich weiß das, fahre aber trotzdem weiter.
Was nicht heißt das ich den Perfekten schon bis zu einem gewissen Grade verstehen kann.
Nur, wir leben in einer kriegsfreien Zone der Welt und sind in einer solchen aufgewachsen, was sollen da Menschen sagen, die z.B. in Afrika leben wo es Gegenden gibt die völlig rechtsfreie Zonen sind? Was viele hier verlangen, so auch ich, man hängt sich nicht in Gespräche von denen man keine Ahnung hat, und noch schlimmer, man diskutiert dann weiter obwohl sich schon beim Reinhängen EINDEUTIG erwiesen hat, das das überhaupt nicht zur Problemlösung beiträgt.
Das ist Kindergarten oder Vorschulbenehmen oder was weiß ich, an diese Normen müssen wir uns alle halten, sonst funktioniert das hier nicht. Diskussionen auf Bildzeitungsniveau mit gleitender Meinung ändern daran auch nichts und verschlimmern das ganze nur. Sieht man an unserem schönen D.
Viele hier haben Grundlagen EDV, so wie es für mich aussieht fehlen die in dem speziellen Fall beim Alex völlig. Das ist nicht schlimm, aber nur weil man mal neben einer SPS gestanden hat kann man diese noch nicht programmieren, wie jedes andere Rechnersystem auch.

Denkt der
Mario


----------



## Ralle (22 Juni 2013)

Ohne das ich denke mich rechtfertigen zu müssen, mal ein paar Worte zu Alex00.
Da wir korrigierend eingegriffen haben, ist ja nicht alles so publik geworden.

Ich und auch andere haben ihm mehrfach, wie von ihm gewünscht, Ratschläge und Korrekturen gegeben. Er hat sich als 100%-ig beratungsresistent erwiesen, völlig sinnlos ihm zu antworten.
Ok, juckt mich kaum. Dann fing er aber an, alle möglichen Programmvarianten zu posten. Bitte, kann er in seinem Thread gerne machen.
Als er aber anfing einen Altthread auszubuddeln und seinen Müll (GoTo-Sprünge) dort einzustellen, wars denn doch genug. Daher dann Verwarnungen (denn das ist SPAM in meinen Augen) und offensichtlich eine neue Pause (Weiß ich grad nicht, bin noch nicht durch heute im Forum).

Ich finde es im übrigen auch nicht so toll, wenn auf Leute mit anderer Meinung gleich losgegangen wird. Da kann man etwas gelassener reagieren. Aber dieser Alex00, macht uns (den Mods) so eine Menge Arbeit mit seinen dusseligen besserwisserischen Haarspaltereien. Teilweise kann man so einen Müll nicht mal stehenlassen, weil es einfach andere User eher desinformieren würde.Alles muß man lesen, bewerten, dazu die "Prügeleien" mit anderen Usern und seine ständigen völlig unsinnigen "Danke". Ich denke, das müssen wir nicht dulden.


----------



## hucki (22 Juni 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ohne das ich denke mich rechtfertigen zu müssen, ...


Das mußt Du (bzw. ihr Mods/Admins) wirklich nicht.

Bei so polarisierende Usern ist man halt an ein paar Info's zu den Entscheidungen interessiert. Er ist ja kein gewöhnlicher Spammer, sondern nur in seinen Theorien sehr gefangen. Die Arbeit, die er den Mods damit macht, sehen wir gemeinen User ja nicht unbedingt.

Das mit dem alten Thread tut mir leid, das war wohl meine Schuld (durch's darauf Verlinken) - sorry!


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juni 2013)

Es gab schon so manche heftige Diskussion über die Auffassung, den Programmierstil oder die Meinung bestimmter User hier.
Und diese Diskussionen wurden sehr heftig geführt, aber die "Streithähne" haben verstanden sich zu einigen bzw. sich zu tolerieren.

Und genau so was funktionier mit Alex nicht.

Würde er bei uns in der Firma als Programmierer eines Lieferanten so auftreten, dann hätte er schon längst Zutrittsverbot bekommen.
Und hier im Forum ist es jetzt halt auch wieder eine Pause.

Ich persönlich meine, dass die Mods hier sehr gute Arbeit leisten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2013)

So das Ralle schon ein wenig rausgelassen hat, nocheinmal etwas genauer.
Wir beraten schon einige Zeit im Hintergrund, wie wir mit dem betreffenden
User umgehen. Da waren wir _*mehr*_ als Tolerant, nach der Beleidigung
die er einen Hilfeleistenden User angedacht hat, war es nur eine Woche Pause.
Bei jedem anderen währe es eine Dauer Sperre geworden.

Jetzt zu gestern, der Ralle war so gnädig und hat seinen *schrott* aus diesem
Thema http://www.sps-forum.de/suche-biete/64095-suche-programmierer-fuer-s7-1200-cpu1212c.html in dieses Thema verschoben
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/64153-die-1200-er-kann-kein-awl-ich-kann-aber.html das wurde ihn auch mitgeteilt.
Der liebe Alex postet aber im original Thema weiter, zu den Antworten im neuen Thema.
Seine Beiträge haben wir immer zu dem anderen Thema verschoben, da sie sonst aus dem
Kontext gerissen wurden. Damit er es auch mitbekommt und er damit aufhören solle,
wurde er darauf hingewiesen. Das interessierte ihn nicht, also haben wir ihn erstmal
wieder abgeschaltet.

Es hat nichts damit zu tun, was unser Forums Psychologe Herr Dr. Dr. Andreas Perfektionist
uns andichten wollte, etwas mit Schwarzer Pädagogik, wo wir ihn zur Triebabwehr Sadistisch
Warm und Kaltduschen lassen wollten. Es war nur eine einfache Spam-Abwehr.


----------



## Lebenslang (22 Juni 2013)

An alle "Gut" Menschen und "Alex" Unterstützer, stellt euch vor ihr seit Berufsanfänger
und mit eurem 1sten Projekt unterwegs, nun bräuchtet ihr mal dringend einen kurzen Tip zu 
einem Programmierproblem, jetzt googelt ihr und findet das SPS Forum.

Völlig zurecht erwartet ihr jetzt ein paar ordentliche und fachkundige Beiträge aus denen 
ihr eure Infos ziehen könnt.

Stattdessen taucht ihr nun die verworrene Sprüngewelt von 00Alex ein, ihr glaubt nicht
wirklich, dass das irgendeinem Einteiger in die SPS hier weiterhilft.

Insofern und unter der Prämisse ein Fachforum darzustellen, haben die Admins alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## hucki (22 Juni 2013)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Stattdessen taucht ihr nun die verworrene Sprüngewelt von 00Alex ein, ihr glaubt nicht
> wirklich, dass das irgendeinem Einteiger in die SPS hier weiterhilft.


Es gibt auch in anderen Thread's Antworten, die eher verwirrend als hilfreich sind. Auch ich selbst musste schon erkennen, dass mal 'ne Antwort von mir (sagen wir mal gnädig) kontraproduktiv war. Das ist sicher nicht der Grund für 'ne Sperre.

Ich denke, der Unterschied ist dann einfach das weitere Verhalten und mit dem jetzt erweiterten Hintergrundwissen kann ich auch die Maßnahme verstehen. Wie gesagt, obwohl man in dem Thread selbst ständig geantwortet hat, bekommt man trotzdem den kompletten Umfang des Fehlverhaltens nicht mit.

Und das die Mods/Admins gute Arbeit leisten, darüber brauchen wir m.M.n. nun wirklich nicht diskutieren (steht uns auch gar nicht zu).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Und das die Mods/Admins gute Arbeit leisten, darüber brauchen wir m.M.n. nun wirklich nicht diskutieren (steht uns auch gar nicht zu).



Kritik ist ausdrücklich erwünscht, ein Mod oder Admin macht bestimmt nicht
alles richtig, wir sind ja auch nur Menschen. 
Aber ganz bestimmt sind Entscheidungen, einen normalen User zu ermahnen oder
sogar zu sperren keine einsame Entscheidungen, da unterhalten wir uns schon vorher
drüber.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> *Aber ganz bestimmt sind Entscheidungen, einen normalen User zu ermahnen oder
> sogar zu sperren keine einsame Entscheidungen, da unterhalten wir uns schon vorher drüber.*



Den Teil sollte man vielleicht (vor weiteren verunsichernden Diskussionen) mal in den Vordergrund stellen.
Derartige Entscheidungen werden NICHT "aus der Hüfte geschossen" sondern sie entwickeln sich.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## hucki (22 Juni 2013)

Nachdem das nun (zumindest für mich) alles hinreichend geklärt ist, darf ich nochmal auf meine eigentlich Kernfrage zurück kommen?



hucki schrieb:


> Ist der Alex jetzt komplett gesperrt oder nur 2. Bedenkzeit?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2013)

Eine Woche Bedenkzeit, ansonsten wird es hier doch zu Langweilig


----------



## hucki (22 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... ansonsten wird es hier doch zu Langweilig


Und ich meine, im S7-1200-Thread auch winzig, winzig kleine Ansätze zur Lernbereitschaft erkannt zu haben. Bis wieder verbal auf ihn eingeprügelt wurde und er sofort wieder verstockte und durchdrehte.

Auch mir fällt' es manchmal schwer, mich zurück zu halten (und ich bin wirklich nicht begeistert von seinen "Ideen"), aber es ist schließlich auch der Umgang mit Andersdenkenden, der dieses Forum über andere stellen sollte.

Von daher begrüße ich die Entscheidung, nicht gleich voll durchzuladen.


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Und ich meine, im S7-1200-Thread auch winzig, winzig kleine Ansätze zur Lernbereitschaft erkannt zu haben. Bis wieder verbal auf ihn eingeprügelt wurde und er sofort wieder verstockte und durchdrehte.



Also in meinen Augen hast du die Steigerung des Elektronenmikroskop erfunden.
Die Bereitschaft ist nur unter dieser Vergrößerung ggF zu sehen.
Und der Ausdruck "..... einprügeln..." ist doch in unserem Beruf eigentlich normal, oder?
Wer hat nie Kunden die sich unrecht behandelt, nicht verstanden und die ihre Wünsche nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt finden?

Man muss soll sich einen Standpunkt suchen mit dem man leben kann bzw dann auch leben muss.
Und dafür gibt es ab und an Schläge, gut oder schlecht egal.

Doch der Kollege hat ja absolut nichts sinnvolles fachlich hier abgeliefert und ist auch nicht bereit Kritik zu lesen und auch anzunehmen.

Das ist der Punkt der mir auf den Geist geht.


bike


----------



## hucki (23 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ... die Steigerung des Elektronenmikroskop ...
> Die Bereitschaft ist nur unter dieser Vergrößerung ggF zu sehen.


Guck, da - ganz, ganz winzig, winzig klein:





00alex schrieb:


> PS: Ich verstehe (wirklich) nicht was falsch sein sollte , bei meinem Programmlein ...









bike schrieb:


> Doch der Kollege hat ja absolut nichts sinnvolles fachlich hier abgeliefert


Ich persönlich fand' das im letzten speziellen Fall nun nicht gerade den größten Mist, den er da von sich gegeben hat. Es war eine Lösung, wenn auch sicher nicht die Beste. Ähnliche Lösungen gibt es auch in anderen Stromstoßschalter-Threads, z.B. hier und dort speziell im Post 14.
RN hat ihm zwar erklärt, dass die andere Lösung sauberer und übersichtlicher wäre, aber zum "Warum" sind wir dann nicht mehr wirklich bzw. nur teilweise gekommen.





bike schrieb:


> Man muss soll sich einen Standpunkt suchen mit dem man leben kann bzw dann auch leben muss.
> Und dafür gibt es ab und an Schläge, gut oder schlecht egal.


Ja, die bekomm' ich auch gerade, weil ich dafür bin, sich auch mit solchen "Vögeln" auseinander zu setzen, anstatt sie auszusperren.
Eigentlich ärgere ich mich mit *ihm* in solchen Threads schon genug 'rum, das sollte doch ausreichen.






bike schrieb:


> ... und ist auch nicht bereit Kritik zu lesen und auch anzunehmen
> 
> Das ist der Punkt der mir auf den Geist geht.


Hab' ich nicht mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Du mit Auszubildenden zu tun hast? Da solltest Du doch auch eine gewisse Resistenz dagegen aufgebaut haben, oder?
Du sollst/mußt ihn ja nicht heiraten.

Mir ging/geht z.B. auch Deine Vorgehensweise manchmal auf den Geist, insbesondere im Verbund mit dem Perfekten. Und ganz offensichtlich hat das auch schon einige User aus diesem Forum verschreckt. Damals hab' ich auch gedacht, Ihr bekommt die Kurve nicht mehr!
Hat auch ziemlich gedauert, aber Ihr habt's dann irgendwann doch noch geschafft.
 und 





Und wie bereits mehrfach gesagt - ich find' es OK, dass er wieder mal etwas Bedenkzeit bekommen hat (die ja offensichtlich nicht seinem Programmierstil, sondern seiner Ignoranz gegenüber den Aufforderungen durch die Mods geschuldet ist), denn nach der 1. war er auch wesentlich ruhiger, wie man am Anfang dieses Deines Threades nachlesen kann.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juni 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Mir ging/geht z.B. auch Deine Vorgehensweise manchmal auf den Geist, insbesondere im Verbund mit dem Perfekten. Und ganz offensichtlich hat das auch schon einige User aus diesem Forum verschreckt. Damals hab' ich auch gedacht, Ihr bekommt die Kurve nicht mehr!
> Hat auch ziemlich gedauert, aber Ihr habt's dann irgendwann doch noch geschafft.
> und


Ich denke mal, die Meinungen sind zur Genüge ausgetauscht, da regt mich nicht mehr auf, wenn mal wieder etwas dasteht, das mich tangieren könnte.


----------



## hucki (24 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... da regt mich nicht mehr auf, wenn mal wieder etwas dasteht, das mich tangieren könnte.


Warum sollte Dich auch ein 

 aufregen?


----------



## Wutbürger (24 Juni 2013)

Angenommen unser 00_Liebling ist gar kein Bit-Schubser, sondern ein Psychologie-Student, der eine Arbeit über das Verhalten im anonymen Netz schreibt.
Meint Ihr, er hat schon genug Material beisammen?

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Paul (24 Juni 2013)

Ich habe mittlerweile folgende Meinung zu unserem 00ALEX:

Der Typ ist sehr lernfähig, kann aber mit dem Gelernten nichts anfangen.
Irgendwie kommt er mir vor wie Dustin Hoffman in Rainman.

Bestimmt kennen viele von Euch die Serie "THE BIG BANG THEORIE"
00Alex ist der Sheldon Cooper der SPS Programmierung.
Jederzeit bereit den Leuten die Relativitätstheorie zu erklären,
aber nicht in der Lage sich ein Spiegelei zu braten. 
Geballtes Wissen ohne Praxis und vor allem
ohne jede soziale Kompetenz und ohne jedes Gespür dafür, 
ab welchem Zeitpunkt er den Leuten auf den Geist geht.

Wahrscheinlich ist er auch davon überzeugt, 
demnächst den NOBELPREIS zu kriegen
Eben genau wie Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## Koch (25 Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute

ich will mich hier in nix einmischen, aber ich muß doch etwas loswerden. Dieser 00alex erinnert mich frappierend an einen Arbeitskollegen:roll:
Die Zusammenarbeit mit ihm find ich interessant/lustig bis kritisch, der Kerl strömt über von Ideen (wovon leider nur 10% brauchbar sind) und man ist die meiste Zeit beschäftig sie ihm auszureden und aufzupassen, daß er nicht in MEINEN Bausteinen "rumwirbelt"(Zitat).

Gruß euer Koch


----------



## Lebenslang (25 Juni 2013)

Nicht das der 00Alex die Reinkarnation vom hoch geschätzten UG ist?


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Juni 2013)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Nicht das der 00Alex die Reinkarnation vom hoch geschätzten UG ist?


nee, an das Nivea vom unregistrierten reicht er sicher nicht heran. Aber auf eine andere Weise überragt er ihn.


----------



## Lebenslang (25 Juni 2013)

@Perfektem, Stimmt, Selbstadarstellung bzw. Selbstüberschätzung sowie es der 00Alex hier 
teilweise an den Tag legte war nicht der Style vom UG, der riss die Klappe zwar auch 
ordentlich auf, hatte aber auch einen ordentlichen Background und ein fundiertes Wissen soweit
ich das beurteilen darf.

Trotzdem, sollten die geistigen Ergüsse die 00Alex hier gepostet hat wirklich von ihm stammen
und er tatsächlich ein junger Anfänger ist, dann ist da vielleicht wirklich Potential was mit 
dem reifen seiner Persönlichkeit evtl. zur Entfaltung kommen könnte.

Persönlich würde mich interessieren ob er russischer Herkunft ist bzw. er dort eine Schulbildung
genossen hat.
Vielleicht lassen die Admins ihn irgendwann wieder aus seinem Trollkäfig und er kann uns mal was 
zu seiner Herkunft erzählen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2013)

Er hat nur eine Woche Pause!

Im übrigen scheint es das er schon ein paar Tage alt ist, weil
sein eigentlicher Beruf CNC Fraser ist. Also glaube ich das da 
an Reifung nicht mehr viel zu erwarten ist!


----------



## mariob (26 Juni 2013)

Naja,
gleich ob Reifung oder nicht, Steuerungstecchnik besteht nicht allein aus Pointern und Sprüngen, wir reden hier von einem sehr breitgefächerten Gebiet, das geht mit VDEs und sonstigen Regelwerken los wieter über Hardware dann über die Sprache bis hin zur steuernden Technik. Jeden Teil voneinander losgelöst zu betrachten heißt am technologischen Optimum kilometerweit vorbeifliegen.
Und das ist es was unserem Alex völlig fehlt. Er diskutiert über Pointer und sonstigen spezifischen Krams, offensichtlich ohne Grundkenntnisse EDV. Einerseits ist es wichtig auch mal innezuhalten und sich mit der Interna der verwendeten Sprache auseinanderzusetzen, andererseits sind hier nur sehr wenige die sich wissenschaftlich damit auseinandersetzen können. Denn noch nennt sich das Fachgebiet Automatisierung und nicht Programmierphilosphie.
Mit anderen Worten, Step7 oder was auch immer ist Mittel zum Zweck, es ist zumindest mir bewußt das Software immer Mängel haben wird, und es geht zumindest mir darum mit einem Optimum an Zeit und Hardwareaufwand das gewünschte Ziel zu erreichen.
Und diese Denkweise vermisse ich beim Alex völlig.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## M-Ott (4 Juli 2013)

Die Pause hat ja offensichtlich nichts gebracht.
Danke an die Admins!

Ist es jetzt endgültig?


----------



## KingHelmer (4 Juli 2013)

Agent Doppelnull wieder auf freiem Fuß ?


----------



## M-Ott (5 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Agent Doppelnull wieder auf freiem Fuß ?



Nee, er hat's beim "Freigang" prompt wieder verkackt.


----------



## borromeus (5 Juli 2013)

Von den Typen, die ich gerne mal persönlich kennen lerne würde reiht sich der 00 bei mir in der vordersten Front ein.
Ich glaube ihn muss man mal gesehen haben.

Wieviel hat er diesmal ausgefasst?


----------



## M-Ott (5 Juli 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> Von den Typen, die ich gerne mal persönlich kennen lerne würde reiht sich der 00 bei mir in der vordersten Front ein.



Ich nicht. Ich glaube, das würde nicht gut ausgehen. Ich tu mich mit ignoranten Menschen sehr schwer. :sw14:


----------

